# Ps/2 -> Usb | Usb -> Ps/2



## DeMuX (18. Juli 2002)

Hi,

ich weiß das es USB->PS/2 Konverter wie sand am meer gibt. jetzt war
ich auf der suche, nach PS/2->USB Konverter. Da hab ich bisher nur einen einzigen gefunden.
Jetzt interessiert mich, ist es so viel schwieriger ps/2 signale in usb umzuwandel, als usb signale in ps/2??

oder kann usb einfach keine ps/2 signale ohne weiteres verarbeiten??

danke


----------



## Nanaki (20. Juli 2002)

Hi DeMuX,

ich glaub das es schon sehr einfach möglich ist die Signale von USB zu PS/2 umzuleiten, nur das diese Technik nicht sehr oft gebraucht wird, da sich die USB Steckplätze immer mehr durchsetzen. 

mfg
Lord_of_Vampire


----------



## DeMuX (21. Juli 2002)

Ok, danke!


----------



## melmager (23. Juli 2002)

macht einfach kein sinn ps2 nach usb

da ps2 von haus aus nur ein gerät kann und usb 127 und ps2 ist langsamer wie usb
und du musst noch tief im bs system was umbauen um usb zu emulieren

und at last ein ubs controller ist sehr preiswert .. also usb nachrüsten *g*


----------



## DeMuX (24. Juli 2002)

wenn es nur so einfach wäre. der kunde ist halt könig. was will
man da machen...

danke


----------



## DarkLordSilver (24. Juli 2002)

wiso willste das überhauot? 

ps2 pad's sind doh klasse


----------



## DeMuX (24. Juli 2002)

weil das ein kunde so haben möchte.
den adapter hab ich jetzt gefunden,
aber ich wollte eigentlich nur wissen,
ob es so schwer ist usb in ps/2 umzuwandeln,
da ich nur einen einzigen adapter gefunden hatte.

danke


----------



## DarkLordSilver (24. Juli 2002)

axo ist wohl ein wenig ein hmmm ja "spezieller" kunde


----------

